# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  "Pháo đài đỏ" đẹp nhất hành tinh

## hangnt

_Cung điện Alhambra - còn gọi Calat Alhambra (Pháo đài màu đỏ) được xây dựng vào giữa thế kỷ 14 trong thời kỳ thống trị của người Ma-rốc ở Al-Andalus (Tây Ban Nha hiện nay)._


Cung điện được xây dựng theo mong muốn của các vị vua chúa người Hồi giáo triều đại Nasrid. Công trình này được khám phá vào thế kỉ 19 bởi các học giả và du khách châu Âu.

Cung điện lộng lẫy và uy nghi này tọa lạc trên đỉnh đồi Assabica thuộc miền Đông Nam biên giới của thành phố Granada. Hiện nay, Alhambra đã trở thành một trong những điểm du lịch trọng yếu, hấp dẫn nhất ở Tây Ban Nha. Hàng năm, địa chỉ du lịch xinh đẹp này thu hút đông đảo du khách thập phương đến tham quan và tìm hiểu.






Cung điện Alhambra được hoàn thành vào cuối thời kỳ thống trị của người Hồi giáo ở Tây Ban Nha, trong suốt các triều đại của vua King Yusuf I (1333-1353) và vua Muhammad V (1353-1391).

Pháo đài màu đỏ được tổ chức Unesco công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới và được xem như là phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật đặc sắc với nhiều công trình trạm trổ và điêu khắc theo lối kiến trúc Hồi Giáo độc đáo. Nó phản ánh nền văn hóa truyền thống của người Ma-rốc trong những thế kỷ sau cùng của triều đại Nasrid ở Granada.





Cung điện Alhambra còn là sự kết hợp độc đáo giữa các yếu tố thiên nhiên, địa lý, con người và nền văn hóa Ma-rốc. Chính vì thế, vẻ đẹp quyến rũ của Alhambra đã mang lại cho du khách nhiều xúc cảm và ấn tượng khó quên.

Du khách có thể tản bộ và dạo mát xung quanh những khu vườn xanh tươi thơ mộng, hoặc có thể thưởng thức các món ăn ngon và sử dụng các dịch vụ tiện nghi ở Alhambra, nơi hiện nay đã thành một trong những khách sạn rất nổi tiếng ở Tây Ban Nha.

_Nguồn:  PhunuOnline_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đẹp  lộng lẫy  :love struck: 
Trời ơi ko biết mình có được đặt chân đến những nơi thế nay ko nữa

----------


## dulichnt

Nét đặc trưng của thiêt kế thế kỷ 14

----------


## showluo

Không khác gì thế giới cổ tích cả ^^
Đẹp thật

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đẹp thế kia mà bảo sao thu hút nhiều khách du lịch

----------


## bunocnong

Thế kỉ 14 mà họ đã xây được cung điện thế này á

----------


## sunoi

gần 700 năm mà nó vẫn giữ được như kia . đẹp thật

----------

